# looking for a surf rod



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Here in Cape May there is really no place that I know of to try surf rods-most everything is boat rods and equip.So I have to go on-line ordering which is a bit tough.
I am looking for a finished rod if possible 13 ft conventional, sweet spot at 5 oz. slightly flexible in the butt , fast taper with a stiff tip with good springy flex not mushy , a 30"grip from bottom of reel seat.finished weight 21or 22 ozs. blank weight about 16ozs., shrink tube grip and good component parts. no coasters.
Do any of you fellas know of a rod that fits these specs.
Thanks,LS


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have the exact makings of a sweet custom rod. If you know that much detail about what you want, contact some of the guys here that build custom rods.

Robert


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't imagine that you're going to find an off the shelf surf rod that meets your specs in the states. Closest that I can think of is a Breakaway LDX. Actually, it's a fairly close fit: sweet spot about 4oz, 13', lighter total weight, reel seat about 31", components and build quality are so-so.

If that does not work for you, you are relegated to picking a European rod from either ZZiplex, Century, or Conoflex. The European rod would cost you way, way more than the Breakaway.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

you may miss out on the length requirement, but that sounds like a Rainshadow. Then again, they may be softer than you're looking for.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a brand new Century CCC LD. factory. 13' +reducer which can make it 14'
throws 3-8oz
sliding reel seat to adjust grips.

you can throw it low reel or high reel. 

has all the features you want. easy to load and throw bends into a C shape when loaded. very fast tip recovery
not a mushy tip holds very nice in tides and winds. powerful butt.

$475 shipped. 440 if you wanna pickup in nyc..

heres a review http://myfishcasting.com/TCN/?page_id=67


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Ooeric,
Strange you should mention that... because I was thinking that same rod, or possibly a Kompressor Sport or SS... depending. 

Since I have no experience with the new Century's I though best to keep my thoughts to my self. I am giving the new TT LD a VERY hard look right now however for my own personal needs.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the kompressor have more power then the cccld
a bit tooo much for the fishing we do here. most 4-6oz UK rods have as much fighting power as the heavers here..
which is why i dont use the kompressors myself.

i like the c3ld because its my goto general beach rod. i can use 4-7oz. and it has enough backbone for them greenfish blobs if they come. the fat 20lb bass i caught yesterday is able to bend the rod. (which is a good thing)
the same bass would only bend the top third on a kompressor, this also applies to the ttr, wr300, tt sport, tt match, tt supermatch. cm crest. all those are wayyy overpowered for fishing here.

the TTLD is a niche rod. yes its slim and powerful. its made really for 2-5oz. so logically its a calm weather, clean sandy beach rod. if you fish it in a tide change and you get weeds.. haha your screwed. its best to fling 3-4nbait. (think of it like a LDX except it wont break. LOLOLOL)

i rather use a rod a step up. which can cast 3oz till 7oz then a rod thatll top out a 5oz.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Ooeric, 
I don't know if you were trying to sway me from ttld or sway the poster from it... but you've managed to push me a tad closer


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

lucky strike said:


> Here in Cape May there is really no place that I know of to try surf rods-most everything is boat rods and equip.So I have to go on-line ordering which is a bit tough.
> I am looking for a finished rod if possible 13 ft conventional, sweet spot at 5 oz. slightly flexible in the butt , fast taper with a stiff tip with good springy flex not mushy , a 30"grip from bottom of reel seat.finished weight 21or 22 ozs. blank weight about 16ozs., shrink tube grip and good component parts. no coasters.
> Do any of you fellas know of a rod that fits these specs.
> Thanks,LS


Take the drive up to Ocean City and hit up TackleDirect's retail store right at the base of the 9th street bridge. I used to work there before I moved; they got a lot of gear and will be stoked to help you out.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

both. i sway and encourage
basically just think of what fishing you do. and how you do it

if 80% of the time your throwing a bunker chunk.
get a 4-7oz rod.
if your in hatteras and you need 8oz minimum ever time. get a heaver. not an LDX.

if your live in florida, throwing sandfleas and worms. get the TTLD. 

if i use 90% of the time floating worms for weakfish. id get a TTLD.
or a strip of squid for fluke. but i dont.

i use bunker 95% of the time, no wind, little wind. heavy wind. 5oz minimum.
i dont throw less then 5oz. obviously i wont get a ttld. lol


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good info Ooeric, 
thanks, Hopefully there's something here that will be helpful to Lucky, I know it was to me


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ooeric said:


> both. i sway and encourage
> basically just think of what fishing you do. and how you do it
> 
> if 80% of the time your throwing a bunker chunk.
> ...


The Century CCC LD weighs 26 3/4 oz, finished, with adjustable reel seat. You can, however, get exactly what you want with a custom Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic. The 33-405's sweet spot is 3-4 oz while the 35-405 is around 5 oz. I have a 33, fully built, that weighs only 16.5 oz and a 40-405 only 20 oz. The 35-405 could be built at around 18 oz.......these are superb, lightweight blanks. They have both stiff tips and butts.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

*surf rod*

Ok guys , here's what I decided to go with. New 2009 1506 rs ,12'6" 4 to 8,alconite guides and shrink 30" grip-Finished rod somewhere around 22ozs.Has fairly stiff tip( mod fast) med H action ,and some butt flex.If this works out I can stand in the water all day if I wanted to and use a hatteras or mod pendelum.If it does 5 to 6 in the middle I know it will do 8+ if necessary .
Thanks for the replys.


----------

